# Attn brown eye girls that wear color contacts!!!



## hazel06

Does any one on this forum

that have dark brown eyes have pics of them with color contacts i wanted to see what they look like in pics

please help

thanks


----------



## Adrienne

Maybe you could try a virtual website where you post your picture and "test" on contacts. Some contact brands even make coupons that you can't take to you eye doc to get a free pair.


----------



## hazel06

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe you could try a virtual website where you post your picture and "test" on contacts. Some contact brands even make coupons that you can't take to you eye doc to get a free pair. thanx i will loook for thati wish durasoft had one but they dont


----------



## blueangel1023

I used to wear the freshlook colorblends in green or grey. I used them have them in honey too, but they don't look right on me. Only green and grey does.

This is me wearing Freshlook colorblends in grey. (sorry i look awful in the pic. i was sick in bed) lol







I do have a brand new pair of turquoise. It's sealed and haven't been used. I got that for free at the doc's office but i don't wear turquoise. If you're interested, lmk!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to wear the freshlook colorblends in green or grey. I used them have them in honey too, but they don't look right on me. Only green and grey does. 
This is me wearing grey. (sorry i look awful in the pic. i was sick in bed) lol

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a316/angi3220/055.jpg

I do have a brand new pair of turquoise. It's sealed and haven't been used. I got that for free at the doc's office but i don't wear turquoise. If you're interested, lmk!

Are these ones that you are wearing in the picture fresh look coloblends as well? i LOVE how they look on you, and i want to get myself some too


----------



## blueangel1023

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are these ones that you are wearing in the picture fresh look coloblends as well? i LOVE how they look on you, and i want to get myself some too



Aww thanks. Yah, I edited my post to let everyone know that they're the freshlook colorblends. My friend *swears* Acuvue 2 colors are better than the Freshlook Colorblends. *rolls eyes* lol, I haven't tried the Acuvue 2 ones yet, but when and if I do I shall report back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bronze_chiqz

I'd vote for freshlook colorblends!It gives me the most natural looking coloured lens without looking fake. I wear grey, honey and pure hazel.Honey is a bit intense and i'll only wear whenever I go out at night or clubbing with smokeys.


----------



## pinksugar

I agree, freshlook are the most natural I've seen.

I have blue eyes but I wore green contacts for a while. They were pretty groovy I must say. Very good coverage


----------



## Jinx

Okay- excuse the quality and color of this pic; my scanner died and this is a digital pic I just took of a printed picture because I can't find any pics stored in the computer, lol!!

So, this is the Fresh Looks green. I wore them for a couple years of and on. I liked the color the picture actually doesn't pick up the subtleties in the blend of greens and browns in the lens, did not like that they were significantly bigger and thicker than a regular contact:


----------



## LadyPortia

Hi! This is me with blue ones:


----------



## cherryblossom13

LadyPortia-What brand do you wear? They look awesome!

Hazel06- My scanner is still broken, but I promise I will post pics of my Durasofts.


----------



## LadyPortia

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LadyPortia-What brand do you wear? They look awesome! Hazel06- My scanner is still broken, but I promise I will post pics of my Durasofts.

They are Freshlook Colourblends in "True Sapphire"Also have purple ones, will post a pic when I find one.

mine tend to show up really well partially bc my eyes are a relatively light brown compared to others but this is also a really good colour def. one of the most noticeable


----------



## LadyPortia

Here is a pic with the purple lenses I took on Christmas day


----------



## valley

I have freshlook colorblends in blue. My eyes are dark brown. I have no makeup in the contact pic so it looks like 2 different sets of eyes but they _are_ both mine.



I dont like the colored contacts...I couldnt see through them very well inside the house. Everything looked fuzzy....it was weird but they were fine for outdoors.


----------



## misstee

i LOVE contacts. i wear Freshlooks. i have 4-5 different colours, here are a couple.






Green






Grey






Hazel

The grey is definitely my favourite.


----------



## Searesrayne

These Natural Touch -Sultry Grey. About 100 bucks ... They are annuals so you can use them up to 90 times



and I think they worth them i fyou like things that POP



Fresh look grey are to subtle for me

I'm on the left... the other my friend xD i just don't know how to edit pics xD and she said it was ok to post the pic with her



just to clear somethings up


----------



## nanzmck

I LOVE contacts! My favorites right now are Waicon Grey. I am completely over Freshlook because they are not noticeable on my eye. I just ordered Solotica Quartzo's and I can't wait to get those. Price wise, my Waicons were 90 bucks, the Soloticas were 50ish, and FL is super cheap, like 30 bucks for 3 pairs. NT and Durasoft are a bit more expensive I think. My pictures are icky, but for the sake of the thread, I will post them.

Pix:
















My FL True Sapphire (which was completely invisible except for flash pictures.)






Natural Touch is a great brand that I've always wanted to try, but my prescription is too high to wear them





For more images of real people wearing contacts, try googling "lensaholics"

Hope this helps!


----------



## Searesrayne

Originally Posted by *nanzmck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE contacts! My favorites right now are Waicon Grey. I am completely over Freshlook because they are not noticeable on my eye. My pictures are icky, but for the sake of the thread, I will post them.Pix:

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...IMG_2896-1.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...s/IMG_2838.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...MG_220944y.jpg

My FL True Sapphire (which was completely invisible except for flash pictures.)

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...s/IMG_1020.jpg

Natural Touch is a great brand that I've always wanted to try, but my prescription is too high to wear them





For more images of real people wearing contacts, try googling "lensaholics"

Hope this helps!

hahaha i'm also from lensaholics haha mostly a lurker &lt;_&lt; &gt;_&gt; &lt;_&lt; ... I love Waicon contacts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried blue.. very beautiful.. but sadly the two pairs i got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> were blurry x_X.... i think my eyes just hate them lol


----------



## nanzmck

Hey a fellow lensaholic! lol



I would looove to try NT grey, but alas, i'm too blind. They look really really good on you.

That's kind of weird that your Waicons were blurry, but my eyes do the same thing in circle lenses. They just don't work I guess.


----------



## ashbee

i luv my true sapphirez....from freshlook....but i also like the light brown color.....i tried honey..but i think my eyes were too dark..they made me look possessed or something...but looked really nice on my brother (who has a bit lighter eyes



) with the true sapphire wat u wear also i think makes a difference..sometimes u barely notice my bluez..but the other times they pop!!! lol


----------



## reesesilverstar

Hmmm... Maybe I should get some of these. They look awesome!


----------



## J-Katt

Wow - you all look so good in color contacts! Unfortunately my iris is too large and the color contacts don't cover it - LOL!


----------



## cindi

I was considered by most people to be a strikingly beautiful baby, child and teenager. Many strangers would come up to me and my parents in public places and say what a gorgeous , beautiful baby and child. I never had big lips, I had /have normal size lips and a pretty delicate shaped mouth, and even as a baby and child I had high cheek bones, a small pretty shaped nose, an oval shaped face, very big dark brown beautiful deepset doe eyes ,(which many people mistakingly thought were black because of the contrast of my light red hair and skin) light skin, strawberries and cream complexion, no freckles and red blonde hair that was much redder than strawberry blonde. My mother was an artist and she went to art school and she even sold some of her sculptures in a few local galleries. She drew me in pastels when I was 5, she sculpted my face when I was 7 and she drew me in charcoal pencil which I sat for when I was 18. She never drew or sculpted my sister who is 4 years older though and was only considered very cute and average pretty and who looks nothing like me.My sister has green eyes,medium brown hair and doesn't have light skin like me. My mother saw people feature by feature as an artist and I once asked her if she thought a soap actress was pretty and she said, no she has an ugly nose, and she did, her nose was kind of flat and kind of spread out shaped. Several make up artists have said I have very beautiful eyes,and even a medical assistant recently said this to me.Chocolate is dark brown,and most people like chocolate a lot,it smells delicious,looks delicious and especially tastes delicious!Nobody thinks about cr*p or mud when they see,smell and taste chocolate even though they are the same colors! Coffee is also dark brown and a lot of people like it too.And as Van Morrison wrote his song,Brown Eyed Girl,and Bachman Turner Overdrive's song,You Aint Seen Nothing Yet,they sing the line about,and then she looked at me with her big brown eyes. And brown eyes especially beautiful dark chocolate brown have the most color in the iris,blue has the least,and it's the vains in the eyes that give the illusion of a blue color.


----------



## cindi

I'm really sorry,I didn't realize that I would get more than one post! The site wasn't working so I had to keep clicking the submit button. I really wish there was a delete option on here! Can a moderator please delete my double post? Thanks.


----------



## colormecontacts

I'm researching this subject right now! I've got a post that profiles Clearly Colors brand by Coastal Contacts. They aren't for everyone though. Very vibrant shades but definitely opaque so they'll work on dark brown eyes. I have medium brown eyes and have tried the Blue Brazen and Green Envy. They are fun, but I would only wear them for special events, not day-to-day colors. At the bottom of the page are a few photos that show the lenses on some dark eyes. Enjoy!

*edited by mod*


----------



## Carmen Faraj

Hey just wondering where do you get your waicon contacts from ? they look great


----------



## Carmen Faraj

Hey where did you buy these


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Here's me in a bunch of different colors.  These are freshlook colorblends  I'm going to be getting Clearly Colors Aqua-tic allure (or whatever it is) in a couple months after I go to the eye doc.  My eyes are normally dark brown almost black

Turquoise







Honey 

Please excuse my friend...this was in CG school where it's 99.9% guys so they get a little crazy haha









Brilliant Blue







Green


----------



## colormecontacts

Wow! Great pics! I've been looking for some sample pics of Freshlook Colorblends for my blog. I'll send them to your post! So, which Freshlook Colorblends do you like the best? I thought Brilliant Blue and Green looked really pretty on you. Have you tried Gray or Sterling Gray? Do you wear them daily or just for fun to mix things up a bit?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I've tried on the gray ones but wasn't thrilled.   I was going to get sterling gray next but I've decided to go with clearly colors.  I think the brill blue are very pretty but not natural like the greens.  I think I love them both equally lol.


----------



## sterlingeyez

I have dark brown eyes. I tried: Freshlook Colorblends in Pure Hazel, Gemstone Green, and Sterling Gray. I like the Sterling Gray


----------



## Yura

Hi there, that's my niece wearing Neo Cosmo 2 Tone Blue contacts. She bought them online obviously: www.optykrozmus.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All of these neo contacts are quite good in covering your natural eye color.


----------



## amandagreen

The eyes are indeed the windows to the soul - loved looking at the pics, I could look through even more and get no work done!

Beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calicobb

I know this is an old post but has anyone tried Fresh Look color blends recently? I am pretty sure they added more colors (more natural looking). I just ordered the light blue, can't wait for them to come in the mail!


----------



## kimberly37

If you want a dramatic difference get opaque lenses for dark eyes I have brown and here is what my blue sapphire penes look like


----------

